# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  multiISDN

## antonis_wrx

τι ακριβώς είναι? συμφέρει?

----------


## metsam

4 γραμμές σε ένα νούμερο. Τί να το κάνεις; Μάλλον μια νέα μουφοπροσφορά του πΟΤΕ για να προλάβει να πουλήσει ακόμα περισσότερες ISDN γραμμές πριν μπεί οριστικά η ταφόπλακα του ISDN. Βούρ στο aDSL και άσε τον πΟΤΕ να κουρεύεται...   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## NLS

όχι δεν είναι ότι λέει ο metsam (που μάλλον το ΕΙΠΕ λάθος αλλά το ξέρει σωστά)
είναι τρια νούμερα σε ΜΙΑ γραμμή (όπου σε ISDN μια ίσον δυο)

είναι μια χαζομάρα που ήδη υπήρχε αλλά δεν την είχαν βαφτήσει

το ISDN έχει (και πάντα είχε) δυνατότητα να έχεις μέχρι ΔΕΚΑ νούμερα σε μια γραμμή εκ των οποίων ΜΕΧΡΙ ΔΥΟ να είναι "ενεργά" ταυτόχρονα

θα μου πεις πια η λογική; μεγάλη (και χρήσιμη σε κάποιους)

έχω μια ISDN σπίτι (τυχαίο παράδειγμα):
- εγώ ο Νίκος, θέλω να έχω επαφή με τις παλιές γκόμενες (ερμ... τους φίλους και πελάτες εννοώ) στο δικό μου νούμερο... οπότε έχω το 4111111 και το βάζω να χτυπάει σε μια συσκευή ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΤΥΠΑΝ οι άλλες (αν υποθέσω ότι έχω μόνο netmod και όχι κεντράκι, έχω δυνατότητα μόνο για δυο ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ νούμερα σε αναλογικές)
- το υπόλοιπο σπίτι δεν θέλει να ασχολείται με τα δικά μου κόλπα οπότε έχει ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο στην άλλη πόρτα του netmod που χτυπά μόνο στο 4111112 (μπορεί να χτυπάει ΚΑΙ στα δυο ή σε όποια του πω)
- έχω ένα πρόγραμμα fax στο PC (το οποίο έχω συνδεδεμένο με το netmod) και του έχω πει ότι ΜΟΝΟ όταν χτυπά το 4111113 είναι fax και να το σηκώνει, ενώ όταν θέλουμε να στείλουμε εμείς, πάλι να δίνει στο caller ID της άλλης μεριάς αυτό το νούμερο
and so on and so forth

κάθε νούμερο επιπλέον εκτός του κεφαλικού, κόστιζε στην εποχή της δραχμής 200δρχ.+ στο πάγιο (σε ευρώ δεν έχω καν δει)

αυτό το πράγμα που πάντα γινόταν τώρα ο ΟΤΕ για να το πουλήσει στον κόσμο ("κοιτάτε τι υπάρχει να να") το βάφτισε multiISDN

----------

